# DC Cherry Blossom fest 3/29



## Village Idiot (Mar 27, 2008)

There's some people from the DC/Baltimore/Nova regional strobist group meeting up at Hains Point at 6:30AM on Saturday the 29th. If you want to learn about lighting, come on out.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/dcbaltimorestrobist/discuss/72157604180714442/


----------



## TCimages (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. I might hook up with you guys. 

So am I reading this right. There will be models there? Will we be able to take shots or just follow along and learn?


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 28, 2008)

TCimages said:


> Thanks. I might hook up with you guys.
> 
> So am I reading this right. There will be models there? Will we be able to take shots or just follow along and learn?


 
You can take shots. 

And anyone's free to use my lights and triggers when I'm not, just bring a pack of AA's to donate if one happens to die in use.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks.  I may be able to join you guys.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 30, 2008)

wish I could made it down there with you guys.  

Did you get any shots?


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 1, 2008)

TCimages said:


> wish I could made it down there with you guys.
> 
> Did you get any shots?


 
They're posted on the flickr group. We're doing another meet at Harry Grove stadium in May. There's a thread in this section.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'll put it on my calendar.  I'm interested.


----------

